# My Tank



## reefmage (May 29, 2013)

Thought id share my setup ..its a 100 gal system Inc sump and home to 4 juvenile rbps....i also have a nano marine ,small marine and two freshwater planted tanks .
hope you like 



the tank is built as a dividing wall to my office, this is the office side view


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet setup and nice reds!...


----------



## akiyu (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice setup


----------

